# Brazosport RC



## MikeBoley

Open
Long middle retired bird 27. Gunner is in line just of right shoulder of flyer station thrown left to right. Short left retired 55 hard angle back right. Flyer left to right 50. Pick up flyer run blind between left bird a duck and flyer crates out to 250. All other birds are pheasants. All very tight. Wind light blowing left to right at this point.


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun

Does anyone have any info on the Q?


----------



## BentleysMom

Qual call backs to land blind. 1,2,3,5,7,8,9,10,14,15,18,19,21,26,27,28,32,37,38,39,40,42,44,47,48,50... 26 total. I am not there this is 2nd hand info. Good luck to all the dogs!


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BentleysMom

Qual call backs to water blind.. 1,2,3,5,7,8,10,14,15,18,19,26,37,38,39,40,44,47 18 total... again 2nd hand info.. hope this helps.. Waiting on callbacks from waterblind...


----------



## Jiggy

Qual to 4th: 
1,5,8,10,14,26,37,38,40,48
Open to 3rd:
2,3,5,6,10,13,15,16,18,19,23,30,31,32,35,37,38,51,55,58,61,68,71,72,73,74,77,79,82,83,85,88


----------



## Pattie

Rooting for open dog #13 Go FINN!!!!!

Pesto says Ruff Ruff go Daddy!!

Pattie


----------



## C Torinus

Open callbacks -- 32 dogs
2, 3, 5, 6, 10, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 23, 30, 31, 32, 35, 37, 38, 51, 55, 58, 61, 68, 71, 72, 73, 74, 77, 79, 82, 83, 85, 88


----------



## Jiggy

Thanks for better Open callbacks! Looks like I missed 74, which bummed me out.


----------



## C Torinus

I'm sure! It was a mistake. We the marshals read 77 for 74. Judges confessed to bad handwriting.


----------



## Mike W.

Amateur is a wide open triple, 2 retired. Left hand gun thrown L2R at 300, right hand bird thrown R2L at 225, long middle flyer thrown L2R at 300. Refreshing to finally see a wide open, go get 'em test.

Plenty of answers.


----------



## Jiggy

Qual: 
1st-Dux/Trott
2nd-Abe/Blythe
3rd-Stanley/Wright
4th-Otto/Trott
RJ-Star/Gunzer
Js-5,10

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## drbobsd

Jiggy said:


> Qual:
> 1st-Dux/Trott
> 2nd-Abe/Blythe
> 3rd-Stanley/Wright
> 4th-Otto/Trott
> RJ-Star/Gunzer
> Js-5,10
> 
> Congrats everyone!!



Good job "Abe" Lone Willows Last Call and Steve Blythe on what I'm sure was a very competitive Qual.

Congrats to all finishers!


----------



## DaveHare

Jiggy said:


> Qual:
> 1st-Dux/Trott
> 2nd-Abe/Blythe
> 3rd-Stanley/Wright
> 4th-Otto/Trott
> RJ-Star/Gunzer
> Js-5,10
> 
> Congrats everyone!!


 Congrats Team Horsetooth Retrievers Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Jiggy

Open to water marks:
2,3,5,6,10,13,15,16,30,37,38,51,55,61,68,71,72,74,82,83,85,88


----------



## Jill Chalmers

Ditto Team Horsetooth. Great Showing! Congrats to all.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Congratulations to the youngest dog in the qual #10 "Rowdy", and handler/owner Tommy Grimes on their JAM. They were not only the only amateur team to finish, Tommy might be the newest trialer at the event. Very impressive.


----------



## capt.red

Any info on the Derby ?


----------



## Mike W.

Derby to the 3rd:

1-2-4-6-7-8-9-11-12-14-15-17-19-20-22-24-25-26-28-29-30-31


----------



## houston--whk

Well done, Tommy. Nice to meet you and Rowdy!


----------



## Jiggy

Open:
1st-Holland/Farmer
2nd-Boomer/Wright (new FC!) 
3rd-Boo/Milligan
4th-Mister/Farmer
RJ-Yogi/Rorem
Js-5,10,15,16,37,38,72,82,83

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## David Maddox

CONGRATS to Dr. Ed, Danny, and most of all Holland on the win!!! Holland has a girlfriend waiting on him at the house.

Also a big congrats to Marcy and new FC CFC-Boomer!!!


----------



## Lpgar

Karma says congrats to her Baby Daddy!!! Way to go Ed and Holland.


----------



## Jiggy

Holland is awesome David. You picked a good one!!


----------



## C Torinus

Amateur callbacks to land blind: 26 dogs
1, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 15, 18, 22, 23, 25, 26, 30, 34, 36, 38, 40, 44, 46, 51, 57, 60, 62, 65, 66, 67


----------



## tag1390

Thanks it was nice to meet you too Houston. Congrats to you and Karl for your RJ with Star.


----------



## C Torinus

Amateur callbacks to water blind. 16 dogs. 
15. 26, 34, 36, 38, 46, 57, 60, 62, 65, 66, 67


----------



## pam ingham

Go Kine, Dorothy and Lauren (65,66,67) - been privileged to do work for all of them and they are all such class acts!! Kine's golden, Rowdy, has done really well with Dave R and Dorothy is one devoted dog person who knows how to handle her dog Coal!! Lauren and Slider- well, goes without saying what they've been up to- so good luck gals!


----------



## birdthrower51

Any Derby info?


----------



## David Maddox

GO KATE BABIES!!!
Good luck goes out to good friends Dorothy/Coal & Dale/Tank!!!


----------



## drbobsd

David Maddox said:


> GO KATE BABIES!!!
> Good luck goes out to good friends Dorothy/Coal & Dale/Tank!!!



Dittos David. Best of luck to FC Finn's brother "Tank" and sister "Coal". Also to #36 "Oscar" and #1 "Dealer" with handler Vern.


----------



## C Torinus

Sorry. Add 
1, 4, 5, 9 to amateur water blind


----------



## yellowlabfan

Any news on the Derby ?


----------



## Mike W.

7 dogs to 4th in the Amateur:

15-26-34-36-57-60-67


----------



## jollydog

Derby Results:
1st ?H/ Tim Springer 
2nd Boo/ Mike Meek
3rd Quilla/ Marshall Stone *puts her on National Derby List
4th King / Tom Watson
RJ ? / James Davis
Jam ? / Tim Springer
Unofficial 
Congratulations to all who placed or finished! 
Way to go Marshall on making the Derby List


----------



## shawninthesticks

jollydog said:


> Derby Results:
> 1st ?H/ Tim Springer
> 2nd Boo/ Mike Meek
> 3rd Quilla/ Marshall Stone *puts her on National Derby List
> 4th King / Tom Watson
> RJ ? / James Davis
> Jam ? / Tim Springer
> Unofficial
> Congratulations to all who placed or finished!
> Way to go Marshall on making the Derby List


Congrats to Tim Springer on the derby win &JAM


----------



## Rainmaker

Congratulations, Tim, Lauren & Troy, nice Derby to WIN, woo hoooo!


----------



## MikeBoley

AM
1 Slider/Hays (no surpirse here they are on a roll)
2 Boots/ Hank 
3 Plick/ Whorton
4 Pepper/ Fluke
RJ Hasenbeck

Congrats to a great group of AMS. Thanks to the BRC, judges and workers for hosting the trial.


----------



## Mike W.

...and Jams to Dale Willard and Ken Barton.


----------



## bakbay

Derby Results:
1st "Willie", TNT One of the Boys/ Tim Springer 
2nd "Boo", Bayou Teche Boo/ Mike Meek
3rd "Quilla", Prize and Connie's A"Quilla" Star/ Marshall Stone *puts her on National Derby List
4th "King", Ebonstar Sovereign / Tom Watson
RJ "Windy", Story's Little Texas Tornado / James Davis
Jam "Dyna", Port Bay's TNT Dynamite-Dyna / Tim Springer
Unofficial


----------



## EdA

MikeBoley said:


> AM
> 1 Slider/Hays (no surpirse here they are on a roll)
> .


no spit, she needs to take a couple of years off. What a run!


----------



## Breck

WOW nearly 30 points in a little over a month. A good number of high point dogs finished out the whole year with fewer.
Congrats on another win!


----------



## dogcommand

Once again, Congratulations go to Lauren and slider. So good to see the team continue their winning ways.


----------



## pam ingham

Wish Lauren and Slider were coming to NT - be fun to watch Slider and Holland go head to head- both great young dogs with great seasons going. But then, maybe for the locals, thank you for not showing up! Ha, great job Lauren!!


----------



## EdA

pam ingham said:


> Wish Lauren and Slider were coming to NT - be fun to watch Slider and Holland go head to head- both great young dogs with great seasons going.


Holland is humbled to be mentioned as a rival. While Holland would not perceive or be intimidated by a head to head with Slider his owner is happy to just go run a few field trials and enjoy having one so talented to walk to the line with.


----------



## Rainmaker

Congratulations on Holland's win, Dr. Ed, and to Lauren & Slider!


----------



## drbobsd

Rainmaker said:


> Congratulations on Holland's win, Dr. Ed, and to Lauren & Slider!


There are so many great dogs and handlers out there.

Congrats to Vern and Oscar on RJam in Amat and Dale Willard and Tank with Jam. Hank and Boots 2nd, good job

James Davis on his RJam in derby. Tim Springer on the win.

Congrats to all who placed and finished in all stakes. And thanks to all who helped put on this large trial.


----------



## JWC

Congrats to all that ran.Special to Tom and King, Ed and Holland.


----------



## Tim West

Ed, people are saying the saying the same thing about you and Holland! Congrats on your Open win and congrats to Team Slider!


----------



## Tim West

In terms of racking up points are we seeing the next Creek Robber in Slider and the next Carbon in Holland? Comparisons have to be tossed out there....


----------



## Darin Westphal

Congratulations to Dr. Ed and Holland and also Lauren and Slider! But also big congrats to Tim Springer and Willie (and Troy/Niki Tilleraas owners) for the derby blue!! Willie has jam'ed about every derby he's run and this is his first "break through" into the points!


----------



## MikeBoley

What a pleasure it is to get to witness these dogs work (Holland and Slider). I just hope they give the rest of us a break every once in a while. 

Congrats to Marci on her Open 2nd. 

Anyone who finished or placed this weekend should be very happy. Tough test and strong field of dogs.


----------



## Bbrown

Congrats to Marshall and Quilla for making the Derby list!!!


----------



## Brad B

Congrats to Lauren and Slider, and to Marshall and Quilla for making "the list"! And a big congrats to newcomer to the FT game, Mike Meek and "Boo" for your 2nd! Very good to see great folks doing well! Keep it up!


----------

